# Compound or Recurve????????



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

OK, first of all, I don't want to start any fights over this.

I am interested in bowhunting- mainly mule deer in southern california and whitetail in ohio.

I have shot both a compound w/sights, compound instintively, and a recurve.

I like the simplicity of an instinctive recurve but when I shot the Parker Buckshot (I have a 25" draw length) at a Cabelas I had amazing accuracy and the bow fit good.

When i shot a recurve it's owner said I had a great, smooth finger realese and i did pretty good instinctively.

I like the fact that i won't need a rangefinder for a recurve but will limit my shots to 20-25 yards.
BUT, for California mule deer the accuracy with a compound out to 40 yards is great.

I'm really confused on what type to get. I have narrowed it down to 2 bows of each type- the Parker Buckshot and the Bear Grizzly

Right now i am leaning towards the Parker and getting a rangefinder.

I know with practice instinctive shooting can be very accurate but can it compare to compound at medium ranges (20-30yards)??
Also, have you ever heard of instictive shooting a compound?

Again, I'm not trying to start a fight, Im just new to bowhunting


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It sounds to me like the Parker is what you're more jazzed about and that's what I'd get if I where you. I know people are going to disagree with me but recurves are way cooler than compunds. Don't get me wrong, I love my compound (which I DO shoot without the sights or as you put it instinctively) but recurve bows just seem to be a much cooler weapon.


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, that sort of what I was thinking. Recurves are cool but for hunting as a first bow i'll get a compound and later if i have the $ i'll get a recurve.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I shot a compound for 17 years with fingers, and switched about 5 years ago...You cant beat the pinpoint accuracy of the compound and a release at longer ranges...I feel more confident now than ever befor...I miss shoting with my fingers, and plan on geting a recurv and wacking some does with it...Iam personaly a better shot with my set up now...Id get the compound now and down the road get the recurv for a differnt challange...


----------

